# Rombouts - what does this brand say to you?



## Natasha (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi. I am in the early stages of talks with them about supplying coffee machine and coffee also. I'm not sure if it will feel a bit like a chain if I go with them, I know the coffee is nice but if you went somewhere that had Rombouts machine etc, what would you think?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Natasha said:


> Hi. I am in the early stages of talks with them about supplying coffee machine and coffee also. I'm not sure if it will feel a bit like a chain if I go with them, I know the coffee is nice but if you went somewhere that had Rombouts machine etc, what would you think?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 Natasha if you go with Rombouts, please let me know the name and location of your establishment...I can ensure that I don't visit by accident in search of coffee. Thanks....


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I am a coffee roaster and I supply machines so I may not be exactly who you want to respond but I am of course a consumer when I am out and about.

If I am looking for a coffee and I see the likes of Rombouts, Illy, Tchibo etc I would walk on by I am afraid. They are all large commercial operations that roast commodity grade coffee with more eye on price and branding than quality.

I do understand these companies can sometimes provide attractive packages that include machines at low or even not rental so they can be attractive to someone on a budget setting up a cafe or eatery. You need to be very careful they don't lock you in to minimum coffee orders etc.

If you happen to be in Norfolk, Suffolk or Lincolnshire I may be able to help. If not post up where you are from and someone will know a roaster in your area.

you may have a larger outlay but in the end you will get better coffee, service and ultimately happier customers and more money in your hand.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used to serve Rombouts in 1984! In those days, before expectations were higher, you bought disposable plastic filters, tore the top off, filled it with water when on top of the mandatory Rombouts china cup and saucer, let it drip through then placed the filter onto the lid. Admittedly, things have moved on! Turn it back to front and ask yourself what your clientele will expect. Any coffee served from a machine will be poor compared to a properly made cuppa but whether you want the expense and learning of artisan coffee. If al your customers want is filter coffee, then give them some!


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Wtf are rombouts? :classic_wacko:


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Wtf are rombouts? :classic_wacko:


 Ah. Googled.

Well, it says to me:

"Fu** the environment"

Dreadful things.


----------



## Natasha (Jul 27, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I am a coffee roaster and I supply machines so I may not be exactly who you want to respond but I am of course a consumer when I am out and about.
> 
> If I am looking for a coffee and I see the likes of Rombouts, Illy, Tchibo etc I would walk on by I am afraid. They are all large commercial operations that roast commodity grade coffee with more eye on price and branding than quality.
> 
> ...





BlackCatCoffee said:


> I am a coffee roaster and I supply machines so I may not be exactly who you want to respond but I am of course a consumer when I am out and about.
> 
> If I am looking for a coffee and I see the likes of Rombouts, Illy, Tchibo etc I would walk on by I am afraid. They are all large commercial operations that roast commodity grade coffee with more eye on price and branding than quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Natasha said

"Thank you so much, that's really helpful. I am in North London - Winchmore Hill . Hope I've replied properly, it's my first time on here "

No you didn't reply properly 

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi @Natasha Without knowing what sort of place you have it's hard to say. But if you want people to notice the coffee, that's not a good choice. Your place isn't a million miles from me, you have local roasters to choose from - Square Mile, Mission, Caravan, Vagabonds, Weenie Beans, Terrone - not that you are limited to them, but you might get a better deal out of them as you're local. One of my neighbours does.

As BlackCat alludes to it'll mean investing in equipment though. No idea of your budget but if you want to serve nice coffee that's the road to go down.


----------



## Natasha (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks @CocoLoco thats very helpful.


----------



## Natasha (Jul 27, 2020)

@DavecUKThanks for your kind and helpful post


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Natasha said:


> @DavecUKThanks for your kind and helpful post


 That's OK lets hope you don't go down that path.


----------

